# Govenor's Tough Decision HB141



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

The Gov has a tough decision in the next two days and so do I.
I have saved most of my Utah Fishing Licenses since I was 14 years old. That is 38 of them. I pulled them out last night and looked them over. My initial thought is this: If HB141 is signed by the Gov. I will photocopy all of these and mail them to him with a note saying I will not be purchasing a fishing license in Utah until HB141 is revoked. I will aslo send receipts of all my spending for fishing related recreation in neighboring states including gas, lodging, food and entertainment. I will also purchase my gear form shops in neighboring states so I do not spend tax dollars in the state of Utah. No more breakfast, lunch or dinner purchased in the towns where I used to fish. I have bought lunch at places like the Oaks in Ogden Canyon, Taggarts in Weber Canyon, Spring Chicken Inn, not to mention all the places in Logan and Heber and Provo and Spanish Fork and--- Heck, I can't mention all the places that I spend my hard earned money while out fishing. Not to mention the fly shops and Sportsmens and Cabelas. Cabelas puts a big store in Utah because we are "recreation" friendly. Not any more!!

I may just be a little guy and have no impact and I hate to hurt businesses that really are not at fault, but I have to do something. If I had the means to move out of this state I would.


One time in our history we kicked the British out because they wanted to control everything and own everything. History repeats itself. Representative McIff and the red coats are coming to take public water and public easements from you. They have their foot in the door and it will not stop.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

well said sir!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

THEY ARE DEBATING THIS ON KSL RIGHT NOW!!! Call in and voice your concern!!!


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

SOB!!! i wish we had a tv in here at work!!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Looks like they had two guys for the bill on and took like two mins of comments from an angler. Typical. If you heard the night side project though you would know that the fisherman and outdoors people ruled that one last night and last Thursday!! CALL THE GOVERNOR right now!!! Tell his secretary to tell him to VETO this crap bill.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

VETO VETO VETO!!


----------



## sparky00045 (Apr 1, 2008)

I saw and artical on KSL that said the governers sister and brother in law own land along the provo river, and that they were behind HB 141 so how do you think the GOV will vote now

Good luck to us ALL:


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

I agree 100% with you HIGH, thanks to the internet, I can spend my money in other locales. I also looked over the list of reps that voted in favor of this bill and found reps that told me to my face they would not vote for this bill in the "YEA" pool. Everyone I know will get the facts on these guys, and hopefully their political career will come to a quick conclusion. The least they could do is engage in simple conversation and explain their feelings, I can respect a person with an opinion but I have no tolerance for empty lip service. Govenor Herbert is in the same proverbial boat, failure to veto or worse failure to act at all will be all the motivation I need to find a new Gov.


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

TLB said:


> I agree 100% with you HIGH, thanks to the internet, I can spend my money in other locales. I also looked over the list of reps that voted in favor of this bill and found reps that told me to my face they would not vote for this bill in the "YEA" pool. Everyone I know will get the facts on these guys, and hopefully their political career will come to a quick conclusion. The least they could do is engage in simple conversation and explain their feelings, I can respect a person with an opinion but I have no tolerance for empty lip service. Govenor Herbert is in the same proverbial boat, failure to veto or worse failure to act at all will be all the motivation I need to find a new Gov.


Do you have a link to where we can all see who voted yes on this thing?


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

High&Dry, First your taste in on stream food is great  Second my vote next november will count on a veto or not, I can not give Herbert 10,000 bucks! but, I can send Caroon 50$


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like he made the wrong decision. :? What a sad day in the history of Utah.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

"Today our rods--tomorrow our guns!"

Pretty soon they will have us all pushed out of here!


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

So I am kind of confused. I would probably get my answer if I read a little more but I dont want to. So CAN I STILL FISH PRIVATE WATERS OR IS IT ILLEGAL NOW?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

ynotkid said:


> So I am kind of confused. I would probably get my answer if I read a little more but I dont want to. So CAN I STILL FISH PRIVATE WATERS OR IS IT ILLEGAL NOW?


right this second it is legal, but come may it is not:

http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/?option=co ... hb-141#new


----------



## TLB (Jul 13, 2008)

Try this link for the voting report on HB 141

http://le.utah.gov/~2010/status/hbillst ... 2.002h.txt


----------

